

Sexy developers - llamataboot
http://www.downapp.com/theytookourjobs#about-bang

======
pedalpete
Lots of comments against this posting, but I don't find it that bad, I'm sure
there are worse. If you think about the product they are building, I think
this ad is suitable. They don't want to hire people who are afraid of sex.
They want to hire sexually liberated developers. I don't find anything in the
ad which is particularly offensive to women, unless you're just considering
the photo (which I think changes if they think you are a guy or a girl).

The sexual innuendo fits. Clearly if you're offended by this, you're not the
right person for this company, but I suggest they've done a good job of
balancing the type of people they want to hire, without sounding like they
only want horny boys who are trying to get the inside scoop on a hook-up app.

------
andymoe
Not to defend this but it kind of goes along with a company whose app was
originally named "Bang with friends."

------
llamataboot
The brogrammer ad to top all brogrammer ads? Seriously, who thinks this is
okay?

~~~
az0xff
I found this demeaning to me in every single way.

------
chromejs10
Wow... this is horrible. This is definitely not an OK thing to have posted.
Who the hell would join a company this disgusting?

~~~
antonius
Seriously. The sexual innuendo almost made me forget that I was viewing an
_actual_ company.

~~~
chromejs10
I sincerely hope this is some kind of fucked up joke.

~~~
EC1
Why? I see nothing wrong with it.

